
New Singapore facility to produce 5M mosquitoes a week to fight dengue - wltprgm
https://www.thestar.com.my/news/regional/2019/12/03/new-singapore-facility-to-produce-5-million-mosquitoes-a-week-to-fight-dengue
======
wltprgm
Relevant links:

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12657034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12657034)

2\. [https://www.nea.gov.sg/corporate-
functions/resources/researc...](https://www.nea.gov.sg/corporate-
functions/resources/research/wolbachia-aedes-mosquito-suppression-strategy)

